# Ministry Of Transportation Ontario - How I Hate Thee!



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Went down to the MTO office this afternoon to transfer ownership of a vehicle.

They claim that the "Yellow Customer Copy" of the Safety Check is not valid for transfer, and that I need to either:

a) Get a new safety check or
b) Return to the office of original registration as they would have the original safety check document.

Neither option works for me (I ain't paying for another safety check, and the original MTO office is over 3 hours away).

So, I call the original MTO office, and they tell me that the yellow copy is fine for transferring ownership of the vehicle, as long as the Safety Certificate # is indicated on the Vehicle Registration Slip (which it is).

Great! I just wasted my lunch down at the MTO office to be given the wrong information, and now I have to go back. MTO - I hate you!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Registering a vehicle, let alone transferring ownership, in Ontario, is a pain in the ass at best (this may apply to the provinces as well). I memorized what documents and information I needed to bring with me to register my car in Ontario when I first moved here, based on the MTO web site (I think it was the MTO web site), just to be told I was missing documentation and/or had wrong documentation when I actually made the trip down to pick up Ontario license plates. I don't understand why such basic requests are always so difficult.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Bureaucratic pishers.

Okay that's a little harsh. Lots of folks do show up with incorrect info and it's important to make sure that everything is correct. But for those who show up with everything, what's the point of all the hassle? 

Just like in the thread about border crossing, think of all the crap these folks have to put up with every day. It's only natural that they might want to exercise some power.

Personally, I have never had a problem with the MTO (knock on wood).


----------



## mar2007 (Oct 13, 2007)

I've never had trouble with them before. I just moved from Ontario to Quebec. And they except you to have so much documents, of bills from years ago. 6 and all kinds of id. And notes from work. So much trouble! It's stressfull. Althought Insurance is WAY cheap here.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

All renewal offices are now private contractors, I'm not a hundred percent sure if all examination centres are private, but I empathise with you. When my AZ license and vehicle plates came up for renewal I went through such a BS session with the MOT, that I'm glad it's only every 5 years.

I first renewed my plates near my home, I then headed for an examination centre as all AZ renewals must have an eye test and a written test for air-brakes and tractor trailer specific knowledge. It's 12 frigging pages. The first closest centre I hit has a huge lineup, so I head to the one in Brampton as it's the closest to my work. The one in Brampton has a bigger line up of our new Canadian friends and teenagers getting their written tests and road tests. After about an hour I finaly get to write the test which I write in record time and pass. I'm then informed that...no, I can not get my license here and must now return to a renewal centre to get my temporary license. I was late for work.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------

